# so pathetic



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I just found my baby chile rose dead in her hide.

it wouldnt be so bad but theres no reason for her to have died and she was my original tarantula.

f**k im so upset, its so retarded.


rest in peace baby girl


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about dat. RIP


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry  RIP


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Old age?

Marina


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

awwh RIP little one..


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Old age?
> 
> Marina


she was a grown on spiderling.

thanks for your thoughts though


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

R.I.P little spider.

Brad


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P wee spid


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

r.i.p. little spider


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

RIP

Its always a tiny bit harder when you dont know why.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

R.I.P. lil Chile.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

Sleep well ...... xxx


----------

